# I got my 47 gallon tonight!



## ammie (Aug 20, 2008)

So I found this 47 gallon with stand, filter, light, heater, magnetic cleaner, tank decorations, thermometer, test kits, food, water treatment AND fish on craigslist this week. 3 beautiful angels! I have always loved angelfish. 2 really cool boesemani rainbows, black skirted tetra, glass tetra (with green glowing spots on it), bumblebee goby, and redfinned shark. 

The guy and his wife are in college here in town and in a small apartment. He wanted the tank gone so he could have room to bring his 29 gallon saltwater tank from his parents house. He sold me the complete setup with everything in it for $250 and then went above and beyond the call of duty and helped us move it from his house and set it up here at our house. What a polite, really nice young man!

So anyway, I now have an absolutely beautiful tank in my living room in addition to my 14 gallon. I'm tickled pink. :grin: Of course it was hard to capture photos that do it justice, considering fish won't stay still long enough to take a clear photo, but I tried.

Check it out:







































I never realized how many people sell tanks and fish on craigslist, I never would have thought to check there for good deals on something like this if not for these forums. Thanks so much to everyone who posts and shares their knowledge and tips!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

holy cow that's a wierd shaped tank :O

What are the dimensions of it?


----------



## ammie (Aug 20, 2008)

20" wide x 18" deep x 29" tall 

So according to the formula I have its actually 45 gallons not 47. 

I know its really tall. They use the whole thing though. The boesemani rainbows and the angelfish are all over that tank. The rest stay mostly to the middle or bottom.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yikes. I would be careful stocking that, it's awfully small in terms of footprint.


----------



## ammie (Aug 20, 2008)

The people I bought it from have had it for several years now with most of the fish in it for at least a year or more without any problems.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me. I see 2 angels, 2 Boesemani Rainbows, and an albino rainbow shark. Thought I saw something small in the first picture, but can't make out the blur. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

They probably use the whole tank because there is virtualy no back and forth swimming room.

The rainbows shouls be in at LEAST a 48 inch tank.


----------



## ammie (Aug 20, 2008)

There's quite a bit in there, they were all moving around so hence the blur. You can see the list in my signature.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't stock it much more than a ten-gallon tank....it's the same length.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with those above. While the fish probably seem ok, the Rainbows would enjoy more swimming room. They are pretty active fish and I can't imagine they enjoy swimming in the 20" of length. I suggest trading them in for something different, if you can.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with JOM20 rainbows use the entire tank I have a few in my 55g 4 ft tank and they use every inch of it and dont really swim up or down.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats a nice tank, but I do think you will end up with one pair of angels in it eventually. Watch craigslsit, buy a 55 and get a few more rainbows for a real school.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that tank looks very cool. I wouldn't listen to these other folks. You can put a lot of fish in it and should get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Fishguy54 said:


> I think that tank looks very cool. I wouldn't listen to these other folks. You can put a lot of fish in it and should get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


As mentioned in another post, dont make ignorant suggestions. The foot print of a tank is important when deciding stocking levels for many reasons. Oxygen levels are going to be lower in a tank like that one, unless you go to the extreme and make sure there is a ton of flow all the way through out the tank. Also being able to swim back and forth is important for fish, most fish do NOT swim up and down much, but side to side. So you are limiting the amount of room the fish have to really move, as well as making territories harder to be found.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Really? It appears to me that tank has a very large power filter on it. What do you think the o2 levels will be in that tank compared to any other tank this hobbyist may set up? Ammie came here very happy about having this new tank and all the posers did was tell her the tank is crappy and she can't have many fish in it. Note she said "So anyway, I now have an absolutely beautiful tank in my living room in addition to my 14 gallon. I'm tickled pink." Well I think she could have a lot of fish in that tank. In fact I think she could put at least 100 inches of fish in it if she does regular partial water changes and is careful about what she mixes. I know I could. Ask Lohachata what he could keep in that tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

so because someone got a new tank, and is excited about it, that means we should just tell them what they want to hear and give out bad advice? hmmm someone should have informed me before hand about that. Ill lie if you want me to. That HOB filter is a decent sized one, but the depth of that tank is pretty deep as well. The surface area is a HUGE factor in the O2 levels, dont believe me? take a science class. 

I don't care what other members do, there are members on this board that undoubtedly have 4 pacus in a 55 gallon tank, probably more, and the fish are probably living too. Does that mean it is a good idea? Not at all. 100 inches of fish is a lot of fish for that tank, if you want to do that, just fine, but it does not mean you should tell others to do the same.

This tank has the potential to be a very cool tank, your best fish choices are fish that don't do a lot of pacing back and forth. I would also suggest using a power head down towards the bottom of the tank blowing at a partially upward angle to help improve the circulation from the bottom up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That tank is very nice now, but the angels and shark aren't going to stay little. We aren't saying its not nice, just warning her to plan for the future.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

The depth factor is negated by the large power filter. I don't have to take a science class to know that. Perhaps if that tank was 20 foot tall it MIGHT be a factor but it's not and she has plenty of water movement. How let me ask you something. What is the difference between having 20 neon tetras in a 10 gallon tank and 100 in a 47 gallon tank? Answer: 3 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

you do need to go to science class 


and i wouldnt advice 20 neons in a 10


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree the shark may get nippy and when it does she can trade it in at the lfs. As long as the angels don't spawn they will most likely get along OK in there. I am not trying to cause some crap here I am just saying she has a nice unique tank and she can have some fun with it. Don't always trash stuff folks do. We have all seem awesome set ups that we may have not realized were possible. That's part of the fun of being in this hobby.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its not a ten's base that 10" x 20", this is 18" wide x 20" deep. Thats the same base area as a 20 long (30" x 12") or 29H. 

If it were my tank I'd trade the rainbows for some dwarf cories.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> you do need to go to science class
> 
> 
> and i wouldnt advice 20 neons in a 10


OK Mike. I will go back to the forum I hang out at. You folks are just to expierienced for me to be here. Have a nice night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Have a good night pete


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeez, you two are fighting on every thread...

As for the idea of the footprint, I personally think that is a little bit silly. Tall tanks are fine, albeit not great for plants. If you have enough filtration that is disturbing the surface, you'll get plenty of oxygenation and you can stock heavier than a shorter tank of the same footprint. With tall tanks you need to be much more aware of what tank level the fish you choose will prefer, especially given tank mates. This is the difficult part.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geez....how nasty can people get..the fish gods have spoken ammie;i suggest you take heed or you will wind up in fish purgatory..
me personally..i would tell them all to piss off and do with that awesome tank what pleases you..these clowns are not paying for it;so why should they be all up in your business..
just like a bunch of little street thugs.


----------



## ammie (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Lohachata. I needed that. The joy had kind of been all sucked out of this for me until I read your comment. Then, I had to laugh out loud.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is the cost always brought up? Sure, its her money and she can do with it what she wishes....but these are lives, not items.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

because you people treat folks like they are ignorant criminals.and that you are the only ones that know anything about this hobby.and your way is the only way.just as soon as you are officially announced as supreme ruler i will shut my mouth.katie...i will never take from you the fact that you are a very bright young lady.but you are still only 17 years of age..not breathing long enough to have all of the experience needed to dictate so much to others..way too danged big for your britches..
you kids need to be a little more humble and respectful to others.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

oh lordy...

Humble and respectful loha? You just called Mike and fishguy street thugs and told them to piss off. Way to be respectful. 

Loha...Please, please stop with the sarcasm and comments contridicting what all others say, because it's just not working.

Katie is right, these are lives, not objects. 

How would you like to live in a room that is 15 feet long, but tall, compared to a room that is 30 feet long, but a bit shorter, but they both have the same amount of volume? Get my point?

That is not the same footprint as a 20 long. This tank only goves the fish 20 inches of back and forth swimming space. That's only 20 inches. So basically, you wouldn't want to put anything in it that you wouldn't put in a 10 gallon. Granted you can put a little *larger* fish in it, just because it is wider than a 10, but still, the height really isn't to the benefit of the fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

that comment is just so sad... and explains so much not only about you, but about this forum in general. you and your all knowing wise old friends obviously control this forum and you are all always right. you tell people what they want to hear, not giving accurate advice. 
Instead you are more concerned with peoples ages, random inappropriate comments, telling people they can do anything they want and it will be ok, etc...

That is not why im in this hobby, and frankly its not the reason these boards exist. Trying to guide people down the path to being successful fish keepers is why the boards are here, and that includes giving people answers they dont want to hear. 

This tank can be a great one, but it does limit in several ways, so you have to chose wisely, as mentioned by several people. No one is trying to destroy the fun in this, but to make sure that your are happy in the long run, which you wont be if your fish are dieing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes mr god..lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

lohachata said:


> because you people treat folks like they are ignorant criminals.and that you are the only ones that know anything about this hobby.and your way is the only way.just as soon as you are officially announced as supreme ruler i will shut my mouth.katie...i will never take from you the fact that you are a very bright young lady.but you are still only 17 years of age..not breathing long enough to have all of the experience needed to dictate so much to others..way too danged big for your britches..
> you kids need to be a little more humble and respectful to others.


 
Alright, then in 20 years, I'll come back and tell you the exact same thing.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> Why is the cost always brought up? Sure, its her money and she can do with it what she wishes....but these are lives, not items.


Go tell that to walmart/petsmart/petco and every other supplier of the stuff you buy. Its an item. Do you kill bugs? Do you eat fish? Do you eat meat? Oh my lord... you're committing......


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Puppies, kittens, hamsters, iguanas, guinea pigs...these are all items in the eyes of the suppliers. But if anyone houses these animals in poor conditions they get fined or go to jail. So why should it be okay to not properly care for a fish? 

And don't even pull the animals for consumption argument. Unless you intend to eat those tetras you bought from Petco, its irrelevant.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah shut up. If someone's post annoys you, leave them negative feedback or start a new thread. 

Forgive us, Ammie, we feel useless if we don't give advice.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> Puppies, kittens, hamsters, iguanas, guinea pigs...these are all items in the eyes of the suppliers. But if anyone houses these animals in poor conditions they get fined or go to jail. So why should it be okay to not properly care for a fish?
> 
> And don't even pull the animals for consumption argument. Unless you intend to eat those tetras you bought from Petco, its irrelevant.


Oh, but what about those bugs you kill? Don't they deserve better? You don't plan to eat those now do you? Give me a break.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

If you think its alright to kill fish, then why are you even on this website?


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> If you think its alright to kill fish, then why are you even on this website?


You failed to answer my question.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Jeromee maybe you should stop


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

lohachata said:


> because you people treat folks like they are ignorant criminals.and that you are the only ones that know anything about this hobby.


Chill out peeps. This is a recreational hobby. Nobody has exact answers for any question. That's cool.

I would suggest that we not attack members on their tank sizes or dimensions. We can probably make some type of fish live in a tank of any size or dimension if we try. Clearly this isn't an exact science. If you need proof, ask my 60 guppies in a 20 gallon tank who are mating like it is going out of style.


----------



## ammie (Aug 20, 2008)

You know what is frustrating about this? I didn't ask anyone whether they thought my tank was okay or if the stock was okay. I bought this tank fully stocked from a guy with a great deal of experience in the hobby. He's had these fish for YEARS. The tank is healthy. NO signs of stress. I researched and talked with the guy extensively before buying it from him.

I came here to share my excitement not to ask for your approval. Don't worry I learned my lesson really fast. I won't be back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Ammie, I am sorry this thread ended up like it did.

There are a handful of us who do care about the fish and wanted to give advice. Whether people take it or not is not up to us, but since we care, we gave our opinions on the situation. 


Some people should keep their info/thoughts to themselves though.

Consider this thread closed.


----------

